# Drip Filter



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

I usually buy Melitta 1x4 filters from the supermarket for my Krups coffee machine.

Is there a better paper filter I can buy now that I'm fresh grinding better beans?

Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Filtropa white #4 filters from Coffeehit, Hasbean, or Squaremile.


----------

